# Finally hatching



## cammygirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Who knew 20 days could feel so long! My american fantails hatched out one of their 2 eggs last night. They are super protective and seem like great parents. Just wanted to share. How long til I can hold them?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I would say wait till they are about 6 to 8 days old
When you band them if you are going to do that


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I usually start banding about 5 days, but it's different for different breeds, mine are homers.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I would love to see pics of the baby/babies...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, baby pics please. I've never seen a baby fantail yet!


----------



## cammygirl (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll try to get a couple pics soon!!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*pics*

Can't wait for the pic's, I Have seven pairs sitting on eggs and some are due any day now 18/19/20 days, for some of them it will be there first time so I am not sure on those and it was still prety cold ( 20 @ night) here when they started laying we shall see. Happy days to you, I am sure your excited


----------



## cammygirl (Mar 2, 2009)

ok I snatched him away from momma for a sec just to check on him and snap a few really quick pics...so here come the questions....
he was born the day before yesterday, his head kinda bobs around(normal?) his "butt" feels heavy/full....does this indicate he is being well fed or ?
This is my very first squab so i have no clue whats normal/abnormal. tried finding some info but couldnt find the answers to my questions. So here he is...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sweet!!! 

Well...he is an absolute doll and too young to be away from mama.

I appreciate you sharing this little sweety, but you can wait a few days till baby is older and to make sure mom and dad won't go into a 'tissy over this.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

cammygirl said:


> ok I snatched him away from momma for a sec just to check on him and snap a few really quick pics...so here come the questions....
> he was born the day before yesterday, his head kinda bobs around(normal?) his "butt" feels heavy/full....does this indicate he is being well fed or ?
> This is my very first squab so i have no clue whats normal/abnormal. tried finding some info but couldnt find the answers to my questions. So here he is...



The baby looks perfectly fine to me. Bobbing head is normal at this age. He'll start holding it up and steady in another few days. 
And yea, the babies are pretty fat/heavy feeling at first...........nothing to worry about. Just make sure he's pooping ok but he looks good.


----------



## cammygirl (Mar 2, 2009)

she is happily back setting on him...she wasnt too ticked I took him away for a minute. all is good!


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice squabs, can you post some pics of the parents?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you for the pics! When they start having feathers I like to see some again. Basically I want to know what age do those tail feathers come up.


----------



## cammygirl (Mar 2, 2009)

*Proud Parents*

The white one is the daddy and the grey is momma. She carries herself much bigger and is the less friendly of the 2. Oh and of course a question...the 2nd egg hasnt hatched yet...should I assume its a dud or give it another day? they were laid within 3 days of each other.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely parents!!!

I would give the egg another day or two. Did you ever check at 5 days incubation to see if the eggs were fertile?


----------



## cammygirl (Mar 2, 2009)

I didnt check them...this was my first pair and first eggs so i just let nature take its course and hopped for the best!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Congratulations! You're a Grandma to a fine looking squab!!


----------

